# MP3 Integration



## More Power (May 24, 2001)

I want to integrate my MP3 player (Not iPod) into my stereo. It's a double din Monsoon in a 2000 Jetta GLX. The car came with a CD changer, but the previous owner took it out. After studying up on this on the internet, I have found I have two options.
1. Blitzsafe Audio Input. Plugs into trunk plug-in and creates RCA input. I run a wire from there up front to plug into my MP3 player.
2. PIE Audio/Satellite Input. This one plugs into the back of the radio. I would find someplace under the dash for it and run the wires out front. Advantage: I believe the power plug will work with my MP3 player so it doesn't have to run off battery power. Disadvantage: I will have to pull the radio.
Does anyone know of other options available? Of these two, which is the best? Price is virtually the same on both options.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: MP3 Integration (More Power)*

this will plug in to the back of your single din mk4 stereo
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








they you'll need some rca to 3.5mm plug adapters if you don't already have some
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








and some radio removal keys to take out the radio
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








if you'd rather get the pie unit, that will work just as well, but the blitzsafe unit is a but smaller and a bit cheaper
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
now, about the pie units with power:
they are designed to power an XM unit, they do terminate in 3.5m heaphone jacks which is handy, howver I dunno what the power requirements of your mp3 player is, and I can't be sure is the plugs will be the right size
the pie xm units are:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
and
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
oh, one more thing, you say you have a double din monsoon in your 2000mk4, is it 2 separate units, one being a cd player, the second being radio, or is it one large solid unit that the 2002+ cars came with
please make sure which one it is cause it will make a difference in which parts you need to get


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:01 PM 10-11-2006_


----------

